# Witch Shop Jars



## decolady (Jul 25, 2008)

Photo from last year. They sit on an old whatnot shelf unit by the front door. Hanging above the door is a sign that says, Charms and Potions Sold Here. There are four other shelves to fill. 

The contents of the jars are:
Pixie Dust - green sugar
Jack's Magic Beans - roasted pine nuts still in the shell
Merlin's Mysterious Mushrooms - dried porcini & morels
Elven Enchanted Spiders - two sizes of glittered spiders from a party store
13 Sprouted Garlic Toes - black peppercorns and sprouted garlic cloves in cooking oil
Freeze Dried Miniature Dragon Eggs with Supplemental Nutrition for Use After Hatching- dried garbanzo beans and dried blue corn
Jellyfish Stingers - hot glue strands in coloured water
Sticks and Stones to Break Thor's Bones - assorted weird sticks and rocks
Preserved Faery Bones - miniature skeleton parts from party store in coloured water
Skele-Grow - miniature skull and rock salt


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Those look great. good job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job. I love the jellyfish stingers. I'm planning on doing a witches room this year and will be completely stealing that idea.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice and simple. Sometimes the simpler something is, the better. More authentic.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice dlady
good ideas


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

There are never enuff witch jars in the world! 
I love seeing what people come up with.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

GREAT jars! I love the shapes and colors.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

cute! i keep planning to do this...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

You can never have too many of those, nice work!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Agreed, nice work. 

The dollar store is a good source for some ingredients... check the bath stuff out.


----------



## decolady (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you all so much, and DeadSpider, a huge thanks to you for the ideas in the first place! These have been a hit with everyone who saw them. Next I'm off to the $ store to see what can be had there.


----------

